# Ingame Overlay



## WaffleStart (Jan 11, 2019)

Pretty sure there have been many suggestions for this, but i really would love to have an ingame overlay . it would be very useful


----------



## DEDRICK (Jan 11, 2019)

I would love a Stats and Performance overlay, something that showed Current Output FPS, Current Recording and Streaming Bitrate, Frame counts (Skipped, Dropped, Lagged), OBS CPU and GPU usage

Basically everything the stats panel already shows you but overlay in game.

I don't know if this is what you are referring to, this is more realistic than overlaying your actual stream overlays/sources


----------



## WizardCM (Jan 12, 2019)

Be sure to upvote it here.


----------



## Keiper7 (Aug 21, 2019)

Introducing the Streamlabs OBS Game Overlay, an innovation in the way live streamers with a single monitor engage with their community tellsubway. Game Overlay is a cutting edge new feature that gives streamers the ability to view chat and events overlayed on top of the screen.


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 21, 2019)

That's not for OBS Studio, that's for Streamlabs' fork. It has several shortcomings, too, such as the inability to work on fullscreen games due to simply being an always-on-top transparent window. We would prefer to use a capture hook to draw an overlay on the game, which is more flexible, but also more complicated to do.


----------



## Jimmu_Nootron (Feb 2, 2022)

dodgepong said:


> That's not for OBS Studio, that's for Streamlabs' fork. It has several shortcomings, too, such as the inability to work on fullscreen games due to simply being an always-on-top transparent window. We would prefer to use a capture hook to draw an overlay on the game, which is more flexible, but also more complicated to do.


Doesnt discord have an overlay that works on fullscreen games? I know its not exactly the same and only shows users lighting up when speaking, but perhaps someone could take the idea and integrate it into OBS Studio with a chat box?


----------



## DeMoN (Feb 2, 2022)

Jimmu_Nootron said:


> Doesnt discord have an overlay that works on fullscreen games? I know its not exactly the same and only shows users lighting up when speaking, but perhaps someone could take the idea and integrate it into OBS Studio with a chat box?


Man ALL other software can do it.
Fraps, MSI Afterburner, DXTory etc. Did you forget about them? They all draw on the game directly.
OBS is able to hook the game renderer as well and can actually record it - so I dont exactly understand why they're not able to draw something on the game renderer ..


----------

